# Somebody help.. Stop me from buying this



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Help, I now know how a crack head feels when he is looking at crack.
Tell me I don't need it.
Tell me how foolish it would be to pay $150 a month for 10 months
Tell me how impractical and useless this would be 
SOMEBODY HELP ME FOR MY FLESH IS WEAK!! And this is so cool
https://www.oaklandguns.com/product...url
][ATTACH=CONFIG]97627._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Stop!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it were fullbauto but semi auto? Stick with the plan man unless you have cash to burn


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That's straight up, old school, cool but if you look at it from a practicality perspective you should get a KRISS Vector 

https://kriss-usa.com/rifles/carbines/vector-crb-black


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes it's a foolish buy. Way over weight and over priced for a weapon that only shoots 75 yards. Drum mag is worthless to big of a pain to use. Hard to reload the drum and impossible to replace while shooting. Don't lose the little tool. About as accurate as a shotgun but you do have 100 or 50 rounds before you have to throw it away. Did I mention the weight. 

You'd be a whole lot better off picking up 3 or 4 Hi Point carbines and out fit the whole family. Extra mags and ammo to boot. Easier, lighter and more handy to use. Most likely a whole lot more reliable. 100 times faster and easier to reload then a drum. Best part it shoots the same round and is just as effective at 75 yards.

75 years ago it was state of the art weapon. Now there are so many better choices out there. You asked.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Such a kill joy

But very well said. I like the Kriss 45 puts bigger holes in things though I don't have one I will consider when stateside. I did always want a Tommy but let's face it I wanted the full auto



Chipper said:


> Yes it's a foolish buy. Way over weight and over priced for a weapon that only shoots 75 yards. Drum mag is worthless to big of a pain to use. Hard to reload the drum and impossible to replace while shooting. Don't lose the little tool. About as accurate as a shotgun but you do have 100 or 50 rounds before you have to throw it away. Did I mention the weight.
> 
> You'd be a whole lot better off picking up 3 or 4 Hi Point carbines and out fit the whole family. Extra mags and ammo to boot. Easier, lighter and more handy to use. Most likely a whole lot more reliable. 100 times faster and easier to reload then a drum. Best part it shoots the same round and is just as effective at 75 yards.
> 
> 75 years ago it was state of the art weapon. Now there are so many better choices out there. You asked.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've owned 4 of them, semi autos only. Including a West Hurley. Shot them and quickly sold them off for a major profit. That was back in the good ole days during the 2008 panic.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Overpriced and overrated unless you wanted to have it as a novelty firearm.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Macon Armory AR45 is what you seek

https://www.ar15.com/forums/Industry/Macon-Armory/682/
@Denton. I invited Mad Machinist aka Macon Armory to comment on the 45 caliber AR platform


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

don't , stop...


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

If it were in a banjo case I would say get it, but..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would try to get sobered up enough to forget it. Lay that Crack Pipe down Bro... lol.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Much better ways to spend your money. But key words your money do with it as you see fit. Over priced of little use other than to have it. However how I see things has little to do with your desires.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

Well... They are heavy and with the drum magazine very ungainly. It'll eat ammo like a college jock at a buffet and serve no practical purpose.

I enjoyed the heck out of mine. It was a crazy gas to blast away with. Also made my money back when I sold it. Glad I did it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

cannon said:


> Well... They are heavy and with the drum magazine very ungainly. It'll eat ammo like a college jock at a buffet and serve no practical purpose.
> 
> I enjoyed the heck out of mine. It was a crazy gas to blast away with. Also made my money back when I sold it. Glad I did it.


 That was the reason the military avoided the Drum. They could not hit much with it. They used the straight mags


----------

